# Glaze vs shade



## T3hscott88 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey guys just a quick question as to whether you could you a glaze as a shade over a base colour and then highlight up from there?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

From what I have read and seen first hand the idea is to use to base, use the wash, highlight up, then use the wash to help blend the different layers of highlight together.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

You put a shade over the base layer to show all the different shadows and it gives you some variations in light etc. Glazes are generally put on twoards the end to help bring highlights together into a more similar tone to give a more natural look


----------



## Zack Cart (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you asking whether you could substitute a glaze for a shade? If you just lack to actual paints, then sure, it's not what they were designed for, but it'll function. If you have both shades and glazes, though, I'd shade the base, and then glaze right before finishing up your most dramatic highlights...

Says the guy who dropped citade paints all together and just uses watered down, craft-store acrylics....


----------

